# Pein Vs Luffy from One Piece



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

All 6 paths of pein And the Sick Nagato in his chair vs luffy from one piece
Everything goes
Location Los Angeles 
Face to Face
One Pein goes first
Luffy does not know about Pein



I think Pein will win this one hands down
Pein cannot be defeated by luffy.... 
and like I said he can easily defeat luffy
There is just no way Luffy can win at all
Pein has control over the weather so luffy is done for
who do you think would win?


----------



## Rakiyo (Mar 6, 2010)

First of all

Whats the distance?

Are they In character?

Is there any Restrictions?

Also if there anywhere near each other Luffy speed blitzes them to death.


----------



## lambda (Mar 6, 2010)

Luffy punches them.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

> Pein has control over the weather so luffy is done for



lol **


----------



## lambda (Mar 6, 2010)

Also, wrong section.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

Rakiyo said:


> First of all
> 
> Whats the distance?
> 
> ...



distance - face to face
yes they are in character....
restrictions- anything goes

all was in Op bro 
Luffy does not have enough soeed to keep up with 6 Peins,.
he can only go super speed in one direction.
Peins can move at a high speed from all directions.


----------



## lambda (Mar 6, 2010)

And Moogle, if you can pitch in again it'd be nice.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> distance - face to face



Luffy punches Pein into oblivion.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> Luffy punches Pein into oblivion.



Thats why only one goes 1st
while he is busy with him the rest surprise him and finish him off with the black Pein sticks they use.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2010)

First Pain gets his head punched off.
The next Pain gets his head punched off.
The third Pain gets his head punched off.

Repeat as necessary. Luffy > Pain.


----------



## Prowler (Mar 6, 2010)

Luffy goes berserk and destroys LA including Pain.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Thats why only one goes 1st
> while he is busy with him the rest surprise him and finish him off with the black Pein sticks they use.



this
this
this

GG Pein.


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2010)

...would Luffy even have to go Gear Second?


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

Normal Gatling will do.


----------



## UserRinnegan (Mar 6, 2010)

I couldnt resist to this pic LOL


----------



## Zoidberg (Mar 6, 2010)

That implies shuriken and kunai are useful weapons.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

nope
Pein cannot be defeated.... 
and like I said he can easilly defeat luffy.
I did not want to start talking about the eyes of Pein but...
did you guys forget pein has rinnegan? 
and he has sharingan and byakugan
sharingan has mangekyu witch can make luffy be stabed for 3 days
He also has all the power so he can also use Amaterasu
This will burn luffy to a crisp(amaratsu is fire from hell...Luffy doesn't stand a chance) 
And he can summon 1000000 animals and beasts! 
And he he can see from 6 diffrent places 
Pein is a god , Luffy is only a human that can stretch


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 6, 2010)

pein gets utter blitzed in this scenario


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> nope
> Pein cannot be defeated....
> and like I said he can easilly defeat luffy.
> I did not want to start talking about the eyes of Pein but...
> ...



sry for the double post. but this post is as ludicrous as diarrhea from a cow. when has pein ever acquired the sharingan and byakugan? do you even think before you post?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2010)

He's trolling. No way is he serious.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> when has pein ever acquired the sharingan and byakugan? do you even think before you post?



Pein Does Have Sharingan And Byakugan 
Because Rinnegan Copies A Bloodline
Pein Copied Byakugan And Sharingan


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 6, 2010)

Luffy's rubber cock slaps Pein into submission.


----------



## Dynamic (Mar 6, 2010)

Come on guys, Luffy obviously loses his direction in L.A, ending up in a resturant while pein gets run over by a car.

Overall, Luffy punches.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 6, 2010)

Distance is face to face...

Really? what made you think pain has any chance at this.

If it was like, 20 meters apart, I could see Pein possibly winning. But this is a rapestomp.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein cannot be defeated....



Are you claiming Pein is omnipotent?
I sure as heck hope not!


----------



## Sindri (Mar 6, 2010)

Will make this simple Naruto beat Pein, Luffy would murder Naruto can you figure the rest out? or do you need someone to tell you?.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 6, 2010)

why is his rep disabled


----------



## pikachuwei (Mar 6, 2010)

well naruto DID lose to pein, technically its KN6/KN8 beat pein. Naruto lost when he got pwned by black sticks

besides naruto's victory was full of PIS and CIS and you know it

without speed equal and at such close instances luffy still rapes.

Waka is right, if beyond 20 m pein should take this


but face to face? Epic fail thread.


----------



## Pacifista (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow. This must be a new model of Troll.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol at not being able to take 6 bodies at such distance.

Gumo Gumo no Storm

If a shitty rasengan killed Pain, then against Luffy Pain's corpse won't look too good.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

He's back 



Pain's punches are FTL, even Superman looses


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Thats why only one goes 1st
> while he is busy with him the rest surprise him and finish him off with the black Pein sticks they use.



this
this

One direction?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

Did U guys missed the part where only one Pein goes first?
Its for distraction
While Luffy is punching that Pein the rest will take care of him
Deva path will use water style jutsus and then Human path will use electricity jutsu.
Luffy will get owned.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2010)

The one that goes first dies before any of the others can react. No distraction.


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 6, 2010)

Only one goes first...but the rest attack at the same time...while Luffy simply spams out punches in multiple directions when he's not deaf and blind. Luffy gets owned by how utterly easy the fight was.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 6, 2010)

Electricity vs rubber nice combo. Pein its not a Pikachu or Misaka.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

Luffy uses Hanabi and blasts the living shit out of each Pein.

Luffy goes Gear 2 and punches each Pein to oblivion.

Luffy hits Nagato first and kills him.

Luffy goes Gear 3 and carves a path through the Peins.

Luffy rips up a piece of the ground and swings it like a flail.

Let me put it bluntly: Luffy is a several hundred ton lifter who moves at a much higher speed than any Pein body. Maybe, MAYBE, Pein could defeat him at a far distance. 

And if this is every version of Luffy combined, we get the unbelievably hilarious Nightmare Luffy vs. Pein.

Troll better, trolls are supposed to be funny.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 6, 2010)

speed blitz..speed fucking kills

by pein we wont miss your weak willed emo ass


----------



## Dynamic (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Deva path will use water style jutsus and then Human path will use electricity jutsu.





T-Pein said:


> and then Human path will use electricity jutsu.





T-Pein said:


> will use electricity jutsu.





T-Pein said:


> electricity jutsu.






OP, Kindly stop trolling.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> nope
> Pein cannot be defeated....



Pein vs. Christian God



T-Pein said:


> and like I said he can easilly defeat luffy.
> I did not want to start talking about the eyes of Pein but...
> did you guys forget pein has rinnegan?
> *and he has sharingan and byakugan*



WHAT THE FUCK?



T-Pein said:


> sharingan has mangekyu witch can make luffy be stabed for 3 days



That's Tsukiomi. Which is a technique that Pein does not know, nor could he know, since he DOESN'T HAVE A MANGEKYU SHARINGAN.



T-Pein said:


> He also has all the power so he can also use Amaterasu





Besides, that attack won't help at such a distance. Remember how well Amaterasu worked on Raikage when he was beating the shit out of Sasuke?



T-Pein said:


> This will burn luffy to a crisp(amaratsu is fire from hell...Luffy doesn't stand a chance)



Fire from hell that can't kill the Raikage quickly. Or Karin's cloak.



T-Pein said:


> And he can summon 1000000 animals and beasts!



At the same time? No.



T-Pein said:


> And he he can see from 6 diffrent places



Which is useful in some matches, not at point-blank range.



T-Pein said:


> Pein is a god ,



Enel is a God.
this



T-Pein said:


> Luffy is only a human that can stretch



Luffy defeated Enel.



T-Pein said:


> Pein Does Have Sharingan And Byakugan
> Because Rinnegan Copies A Bloodline
> Pein Copied Byakugan And Sharingan



No, it doesn't. The Rinnegan DOES NOT do that.

And Pein has never shown himself to copy a Byakugan or Sharingan.



T-Pein said:


> Did U guys missed the part where only one Pein goes first?
> Its for distraction
> While Luffy is punching that Pein the rest will take care of him
> Deva path will use water style jutsus and then Human path will use *electricity jutsu.*
> Luffy will get owned.



this
this
this
this
this
this
this


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Pein vs. Christian God




Please do it.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## lambda (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Please do it.


That sounds like a good way to get section banned.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Did U guys missed the part where only one Pein goes first?
> Its for distraction
> While Luffy is punching that Pein the rest will take care of him
> Deva path will use water style jutsus and then Human path will use *electricity jutsu*.
> Luffy will get owned.



Dumb post is dumb.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

lambda said:


> That sounds like a good way to get section banned.



Or set off a religion frenzy and piss everyone off.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

lambda said:


> That sounds like a good way to get section banned.



T-Pain has shown to be worthy for such a thread.



jedijohn said:


> Or set off a religion frenzy and piss everyone off.



Unlikely, there is only one person currently online who would take that seriously.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Unlikely, there is only one person currently online who would take that seriously.



And that would be?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> T-Pain has shown to be worthy for such a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Unlikely, there is only one person currently online who would take that seriously*.



You'd be surprised Religion thread bring out the worst of the worst and all it does is make one big shitstorm.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein, T-Pain whatever. They both suck donkey nuts.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2010)

I didnt know Human Path even had any electric jutsu.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> You'd be surprised Religion thread bring out the worst of the worst and all it does is make one big shitstorm.



Exactly my point.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I didnt know Human Path even had any electric jutsu.



I didn't know Pein had the Sharingan or Byakugan either.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

ok C. Hook
IC how it is
I didn't want to bring this up but pein can control the weather and he has all sorts of elemental jutsu
He can create a huge storm and preta path can use his jutsus similar to sand coffin but with water.
Like the one sabuza used on kakashi
Luffy drowns Pein wins


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein fanfiction. A reminder that most fanfiction is better off not made.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> ok C. Hook
> IC how it is
> I didn't want to bring this up but pein can control the weather and he has all sorts of elemental jutsu
> He can create a huge storm and preta path can use his jutsus similar to sand coffin but with water.
> ...



How about scans  to back up you're bullshit good sir.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> ok C. Hook
> IC how it is
> I didn't want to bring this up but pein can control the weather and he has all sorts of elemental jutsu
> He can create a huge storm and preta path can use his jutsus similar to sand coffin but with water.
> ...



Is Pain better than the Christian God? You know, he doesn't even have durability feats...


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> ok C. Hook
> IC how it is
> I didn't want to bring this up but pein can control the weather and he has all sorts of elemental jutsu
> He can create a huge storm and preta path can use his jutsus similar to sand coffin but with water.
> ...



1.  You have very bad grammer, and you can't even spell Zabuza.
2.  I want proof that Pein can control the weather.


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein cannot be defeated....



Pein can indeed be beaten. Did you forget the invasion of Konoha?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Is Pain better than the Christian God? You know, *he doesn't even have durability feats*...



Well, He did tank 100+ ton blows from naruto.

But yea, OP has no clue what he's talking about.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

Light said:


> Pein can indeed be beaten. Did you forget the invasion of Konoha?



I guess he doesn't read the manga.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

Pein can control any element including water


And here is some proof 
Link removed


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> I guess he doesn't read the manga.



That doesnt count


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein can control any element including water
> 
> 
> And here is some proof
> Link removed



And making it rain means he can conjure enough water up to drown luffy in before Luffy murders all of them how?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein can control any element including water
> 
> 
> And here is some proof
> Link removed



To bad he has no feats. The only weather manipulation he has shown was to make it rain.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> That doesnt count



Wait...what?


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> That doesnt count


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 6, 2010)

In this thread, Pain is claimed:

- Having elementals
- Controling weather
- Having both Byakugan and Sharingan



Good match for Uchiha Master's Madara, Jplaya's Itachi, or Unknown's Raikage?


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 6, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> In this thread, Pain is claimed:
> 
> - Having elementals
> - Controling weather
> ...



Also,

-Pein knows stuff about Luffy... A character he has never met before.

He's small time.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> In this thread, Pain is claimed:
> 
> - Having elementals
> - Controling weather
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Galactus has been killed
Superman has been killed
Marvel universe team has been killed
DC universe team has been killed

 Pain is godlike!​


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 6, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> In this thread, Pain is claimed:
> 
> - Having elementals
> - Controling weather
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein can control any element including water
> 
> 
> And here is some proof
> Link removed



That picture would be Zabuza, not Pein.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Fixed.



Wait what Itacho?


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another JBD cosmic appears  



waka0793 said:


> Fixed.



You have very sharp eyes for my mistakes


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

Light said:


> That picture would be Zabuza, not Pein.



I know but Pein is a master of every Jutsu and every element
HE can do the exact same thing as sabuza
He can create one of those and trap luffy
Pein is a god


----------



## Juri (Mar 6, 2010)

Seriously, where does the OBD get these guys?


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I know but Pein is a master of every Jutsu and every element
> HE can do the exact same thing as sabuza
> He can create one of those and trap luffy
> Pein is a god


Enel is also a God and Luffy beat him. It's spelled *Zabuza*. Pain has never shown to use any elemental Jutsu besides making it rain.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I know but Pein is a master of every Jutsu and every element
> HE can do the exact same thing as sabuza
> He can create one of those and trap luffy
> Pein is a god



But is Pain better than  guy?


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I know but Pein is a master of every Jutsu and every element HE can do the exact same thing as zabuza



Feats on him being able to do that?



> He can create one of those and trap luffy



Not before he gets punched into oblivion. 



> Pein is a god



Doesn't means shit since its a self proclaimed title, I can call myself an omnipotent but still lose to someone stronger than me.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> But is Pain better than  guy?


Pain CANNOT be beat.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 6, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> Wait what Itacho?



You would of had to of been there to understand. 



Kenshiro said:


> What?.....



Naruto in sage mode has 100+ ton strength.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I know but Pein is a master of every Jutsu and every element
> HE can do the exact same thing as sabuza
> He can create one of those and trap luffy
> Pein is a god



Feats and scans otherwise he can't do it.


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> You would of had to of been there to understand.
> 
> 
> 
> Naruto in sage mode has 100+ ton strength.



Where do you get exact measurements from?


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Naruto in sage mode has 100+ ton strength.


Scans of him punching Pein with Class 100+ striking power.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

Light said:


> Where do you get exact measurements from?


He stopped a charging 100+ ton Rhino summon and threw it in the air.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 6, 2010)

Light said:


> Where do you get exact measurements from?



This:

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> He stopped a charging 100+ ton Rhino summon and threw it in the air.



How do you know it was one hundred tons?


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

Pein possesses the Kekkei Genkai, Rinnegan. 
This was possessed by the Sage of the Six Paths, 
the world's first ninja and the founder of the Ninja World. 
The Rinnegan allows the user to use six types of elemental chakra, 
This means he can do everything
I dont do scans because they are illegal
Someone showed me the page for Pein earlier and you can confirm it there


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein possesses the Kekkei Genkai, Rinnegan.
> This was possessed by the Sage of the Six Paths,
> the world's first ninja and the founder of the Ninja World.
> The Rinnegan allows the user to use six types of elemental chakra,
> ...



Scans on him being able to do every Jutsu or GTFO.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I dont do scans because they are illegal


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

Viz/other noob forum much?


----------



## Watchman (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein possesses the Kekkei Genkai, Rinnegan.
> This was possessed by the Sage of the Six Paths,
> the world's first ninja and the founder of the Ninja World.
> The Rinnegan allows the user to use six types of elemental chakra,
> ...



Scans aren't illegal here, rather it's the opposite - you are *highly encouraged* to post scans to back up your argument, and ridiculed (much as you are being ridiculed now) if you do not.

So once again, show a scan of Pain using a Suiton element on the scale of Zabuza. If you cannot show such a scan, he cannot do such an attack.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

> I dont do scans because they are illegal





oh man, explains a lot.

also, to preserve your legal standing, you make sure to not read scans as well as not post them?

explains even more.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein has to be a troll. Check out the link to his "chocolate rain" theory.



T-Pein said:


> ok C. Hook
> IC how it is
> I didn't want to bring this up but pein can control the weather and he has all sorts of elemental jutsu



Pein has controlled the weather in only one instance: By making rain.



T-Pein said:


> He can create a huge storm and preta path can use his jutsus similar to sand coffin but with water.



What?



T-Pein said:


> Like the one sabuza used on kakashi



No, Pein hasn't ever done that.



T-Pein said:


> Luffy drowns Pein wins



Luffy punches every single Pein body.



T-Pein said:


> I know but Pein is a master of every Jutsu and every element
> HE can do the exact same thing as sabuza
> He can create one of those and trap luffy
> Pein is a god



So Pein has access to Senjutsu?


----------



## Ito (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> T-Pein has to be a troll. Check out the link to his "chocolate rain" theory.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pein has also actually stopped rain.


----------



## KizaruTaicho (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein possesses the Kekkei Genkai, Rinnegan.
> This was possessed by the Sage of the Six Paths,
> the world's first ninja and the founder of the Ninja World.
> The Rinnegan allows the user to use six types of elemental chakra,
> ...



Man, your so butthurt your making me butthurt.


----------



## Teach (Mar 6, 2010)

Why is he sealed?

And you're not funny. If this isn't a troll.. I have bad news for you.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

Learn what butthurt means before accusing other people of it.

You have to get anally raped by the Battledome multiple times before being considered butthurt.



Light said:


> Pein has also actually stopped rain.



Whoopdie fucking doo.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> Learn what butthurt means before accusing other people of it.
> 
> You have to get anally raped by the Battledome multiple times before being considered butthurt.



he's well on the way, to be fair, he just hasn't arrived at his destination.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm surprised the OP still has a full green bar. 

Has the OBD lost its wrath? :ho


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2010)

It's possible that some are +repping him for the lulz.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> I'm surprised the OP still has a full green bar.
> 
> Has the OBD lost its wrath? :ho



He's repsealed.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> He's repsealed.


Oh I just noticed.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes I have immunity against your unfair negative reps 
anyways here are the stats for Pein


and for Luffy


http://www.onemanga.com/Bleach/132/11/

Now let me make this clear
Luffy would almost never win against all Six paths of Pein. 
Pein has far far far too many powers at his disposal that would make life very hard for Luffy. 
Couple Pein's powers with his superspeed, super strength and numbers  and he'd be all over luffy like a nun sandwich. 
Even if you pick the most powerful version of luffy, 
the most powerful version of Pein is far more powerful in every fashion. 

Pein can totally handle one of his punches so you guys are exaggerating the strength he has.
All Luffy has is punches,
And also remember that Pein can use replacement jutsus,
He can also make a luffy clone so he can get tired fighting it,
Then to win it nagato will make Deva Path use Chibaku Tensei
If he uses that, Luffy will get drawn in towards the gravity well. 
Then Asura Path throws Animal Pein past Luffy, 
she summons Human realm, and he rips out Luffys's soul while he's being pulled into Chibaku Tensei.

http://www.onemanga.com/Bleach/132/11/


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Yes I have immunity against your unfair negative reps
> anyways here are the stats for Pein
> 
> 
> ...


Luffy Speedblitzes


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> I'm surprised the OP still has a full green bar.
> 
> Has the OBD lost its wrath? :ho



he's sealed



> Pein can totally handle one of his punches so you guys are exaggerating the strength he has.



no

chapter 1 Luffy was one-shotting sea-serpents with a punch


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2010)

Pain's durability:
Durability: skyscraper level+ at most.

Luffy's destructive capacity:
Destructive Capacity: City block level+

Pain dies.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Yes I have immunity against your unfair negative reps
> anyways here are the stats for Pein
> 
> 
> ...



The stats confirm that Luffy rapes Pein at point-blank range.



T-Pein said:


> Now let me make this clear
> Luffy would almost never win against all Six paths of Pein.
> Pein has far far far too many powers at his disposal that would make life very hard for Luffy.
> Couple Pein's powers with his superspeed, super strength and numbers  and he'd be all over luffy like a* nun sandwich. *



Wut?



T-Pein said:


> Even if you pick the most powerful version of luffy,
> the* most powerful version of Pein* is far more powerful in every fashion.



Wut?

And are you saying this is Nightmare Luffy in the fight?



T-Pein said:


> Pein can totally handle one of his punches so you guys are exaggerating the strength he has.
> All Luffy has is punches,
> And also remember that Pein can use replacement jutsus,
> *He can also make a luffy clone so he can get tired fighting it,*



Wut?



T-Pein said:


> Then to win it nagato will make Deva Path use Chibaku Tensei
> If he uses that, Luffy will get drawn in towards the gravity well.



That requires taking energy from all 5 other bodies. Which renders them useless.

It also takes time to use.



T-Pein said:


> Then Asura Path throws Animal Pein past Luffy,
> she summons Human realm, and he rips out Luffys's soul while he's being pulled into Chibaku Tensei.
> Link removed



This is a hilariously insane plan. 

Pray tell, what happens when Luffy punches the living shit out of the guy being thrown at him?

And why'd you provide a scan? We know what HR Pein can do.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

more like why'd you provide a scan, now you're going to jail


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> more like why'd you provide a scan, now you're going to jail



OH SHI-

And he linked to the OBD wiki!

Id's going to get that banhammer ready.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> OH SHI-
> 
> And he linked to the OBD wiki!
> 
> Id's going to get that banhammer ready.



t-pein should've stopped sweating his balls


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

Lucaniel said:


> t-pein should've stopped sweating his balls



T-PAIN is gonna feel the PAIN.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> T-PAIN is gonna feel the PAIN.



Id's gonna use his tenbu boring

the tediousness will shut down his brain


----------



## pikachuwei (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Yes I have immunity against your unfair negative reps
> anyways here are the stats for Pein
> 
> 
> ...




yeah you see all this should work if pein starts off a fair distance away from luffy

but you went and put them at point blank range 

this kind of fanboy is the reason naruto is hated. . .


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

tenbu boring © Crimson Dragoon, all rights inclusive


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

1. Luffy is alone pein is 6 people
2. Rinnegan able to let you learn any jutsu you wanted and said to be strongest eye first ninja have.
3. All of his bodies have different function that can match any type of ninja.


Animal Path Pein can solo Luffy
All he has to do is spam his summonings
He can use cameleon to go invisible and watch from a distance as His Monsters destroy luffy.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> yeah you see all this should work if pein starts off a fair distance away from luffy
> 
> but you went and put them at point blank range
> 
> this kind of fanboy is the reason naruto is hated. . .



Only One Pein is face to face!!!!!
The rest are a not there,
they are waiting to sneak up on him.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2010)

> 1. Luffy is alone pein is 6 people



Luffy soloed thousands of peopel during Enies Lobby.



> 2. Rinnegan able to let you learn any jutsu you wanted and said to be strongest eye first ninja have.


Irrelevant.



> 3. All of his bodies have different function that can match any type of ninja.



Irrelevant.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm sorry OBD...so sorry...that he spread to your section.  We tried to keep OP in the Lounge where he wouldn't hurt anyone but he somehow spread the fail to the Blender and Academy.  Now you guys.

I apologize on behalf of the entire upper region of the forum.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 6, 2010)

what's done can't be undone

now he just has to get unsealed so i can neg him


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> 1. Luffy is alone pein is 6 people
> 2. Rinnegan able to let you learn any jutsu you wanted and said to be strongest eye first ninja have.
> 3. All of his bodies have different function that can match any type of ninja.
> 
> ...



1) Luffy's Punches are >>>>>than 6 people
2) Pain has never been shown to use elemental Jutsu even if the rinnegan allows him to so we can't assume he has them, unless you have scans.
3)All of his bodies are going to be useless against Luffy since he's faster. Going by the profiles you've posted earlier Luffy go's G2 and speedblitzes all of them.

Animal Path gets punched in the face.
Summons get sent flying.
Luffy spams punches until he finds the Chameleon.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope
 chameleon is too fast
Loofy cant find him
The mosnter Pein summons never dies, he just keeps multiplying
Luffy is a Human He will get tired
When he does All 6 paths will stab him with the Black Pein Sticks that affect chakra.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Nope
> chameleon is too fast
> Loofy cant find him
> The mosnter Pein summons never dies, he just keeps multiplying
> ...



Says the guy who thinks Aizen can beat anyone in Marvel or DC.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Nope
> chameleon is too fast
> Loofy cant find him
> The mosnter Pein summons never dies, he just keeps multiplying
> ...



Before Pain does any of that all 6 of the bodies gets punched into a pulp by Jet Gatling.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Nope
> chameleon is too fast
> Loofy cant find him
> The mosnter Pein summons never dies, he just keeps multiplying
> ...



Show me Calc's of Chameleon's speed that put it above Luffy's.
Luffy throws the summons miles away so the don't comeback.
Pain is also Human he will get tired. Also Luffy has always had high endurance so he doesn't tire out easy.
They can't even pierce Luffy.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> Show me Calc's of Chameleon's speed that put it above Luffy's.
> Luffy throws the summons miles away so the don't comeback.
> Pain is also Human he will get tired. Also Luffy has always had high endurance so he doesn't tire out easy.
> They can't even pierce Luffy.



Pein is not a human he is a god,
He can use his rinnegan to see Luffys chakra points and use that against him One gentle palm could end the match 
Also when he uses 8 triagrams 64 palms that will cause plenty of damage.
Asura Realm also has a lazers in his noggin, he can blast Luffy to hell


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 6, 2010)

> Pein is not a human he is a god,



Based on what?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein is not a human he is a god,
> He can use his rinnegan to see Luffys chakra points and use that against him One gentle palm could end the match
> Also when he uses 8 triagrams 64 palms that will cause plenty of damage.
> Asura Realm also has a lazers in his noggin, he can blast Luffy to hell



I repeat, says the guy who thinks Aizen could beat anyone in Marvel or DC.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein is not a human he is a god



Lolwut? 



> He can use his rinnegan to see Luffys chakra points and use that against him



Luffy doesn't have Chakra points.



> One gentle palm could end the match
> Also when he uses 8 triagrams 64 palms that will cause plenty of damage.



Neji isn't in this fight.



> Asura Realm also has a lazers in his noggin, he can blast Luffy to hell



Too slow, they get punched in the face way before that happens.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein is not a human he is a god



Just because Pein or someone else says he is a god, it doesn't make it true.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

I am Thor.

Can I create thunder now?


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein is not a human he is a god,
> He can use his rinnegan to see Luffys chakra points and use that against him One gentle palm could end the match
> Also when he uses 8 triagrams 64 palms that will cause plenty of damage.
> Asura Realm also has a lazers in his noggin, he can blast Luffy to hell



He's only a self-proclaimed god. And Naruto defeated him so does that mean Naruto is > God??

Only a byakugan user can use 8 triagrams 64 palms.

Asura realm gets punched. 

Also didn't you say only one body is in this fight? So which one?


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

I am the Christian God. I have created the universe and everything in it. I have forced millions, no, BILLIONS to accept my will. My enormous power can rip continents in half, cause rain to fall, blow up whales, and destroy fiction.

And yet I am powerless before Pein.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

C. Hook said:


> I am the Christian God. I have created the universe and everything in it. I have forced millions, no, BILLIONS to accept my will. My enormous power can rip continents in half, cause rain to fall, blow up whales, and destroy fiction.
> 
> And yet I am powerless before Pein.


Apparently so.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I didn't want to bring this up but pein can control the weather



bo he can make special spy rain..not control the fucking weather..you lying troll 



T-Pein said:


> and he has all sorts of elemental jutsu



based on what?



T-Pein said:


> He can create a huge storm and preta path can use his jutsus similar to sand coffin but with water.



prove this with actual scans...prove he can avoid being speed blitzed


T-Pein said:


> Like the one sabuza used on kakashi
> Luffy drowns Pein wins



when one has to lie about a characters capabilities make up feats ignore the consistent evidence of the other guy..and generally show no common sense...one makes such comments

your trolling..you need to stop and learn some objectivity


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 6, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> I repeat, says the guy who thinks Aizen could beat anyone in Marvel or DC.



I ALREADY SAID WHY HE CAN TAKE THEM ON



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> bo he can make special spy rain..not control the fucking weather..you lying troll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pein can control the weather,

He can make rain and stop it at will

He can wet luffy
if he gets half wet he cant fight anymore

While he is immobilized pein will use Genjutsu

And pein is faster than luffy.
He also has rinnegan which allows him to see and dodge any attack.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I ALREADY SAID WHY HE CAN TAKE THEM ON
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only a little step further...

And I vaguely remember an SBS where Oda states that there are certain requirements to be fulfilled until the DF's powers cease to function properly. Can anyone provide us with a source?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I ALREADY SAID WHY HE CAN TAKE THEM ON



This may be off topic, but Aizen can't defeat The One Above All.
The One Above All is omnipotent.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> He can wet luffy, if he gets half wet he cant fight anymore



Dude read One Piece.



> While he is immobilized pein will use Genjutsu



Pain hasn't shown a single Genjutsu.



> And pein is faster than luffy.



Feats?



> He also has rinnegan which allows him to see and dodge any attack.



So he can dodge attacks from Galactus?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

Evul Overload said:


> Only a little step further...
> 
> And I vaguely remember an SBS where Oda states that there are certain requirements to be fulfilled until the DF's powers cease to function properly. Can anyone provide us with a source?



I thought he had to be half-way submerged in water.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> I thought he had to be half-way submerged in water.



That's what I thought, too.
However I wanted to check it again to be correct when I burst T-Pein's bubble


----------



## Random Nobody (Mar 6, 2010)

He *does* have to be half-way submerged at least in order to lose his strength (it's in one of the SBS').

T-Pein's just a moron.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> He *does* have to be half-way submerged at least in order to lose his strength (it's in one of the SBS').
> 
> T-Pein's just a moron.



Even then, someone else can make him use his powers.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 6, 2010)

God I wish I could neg you right now OP.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

He knows that if we could neg him, his rep would be full red before you could say "NEG THE TROLL!"


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

We can still report him


----------



## Dynamic (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> He can wet luffy
> if he gets half wet he cant fight anymore



Half SUBMERGED in water. Not half wet.


Jesus people, why is this thread still going?
it should have stopped at page 1 when we all know luffy would win.


----------



## Evul Overload (Mar 6, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> He *does* have to be half-way submerged at least in order to lose his strength (it's in one of the SBS').
> 
> T-Pein's just a moron.



So I was right after all, thanks.
I guess we should let this die already...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 6, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I ALREADY SAID WHY HE CAN TAKE THEM ON



you lied talked out of your ass twisted evidence...and ignored characters like Magneto who could solo the entire bleach and narutoverse combined

exodus who could literally lift las noches up and throw it on aizens head...hulk Gladiator..Thor

fucking skyfathers like merlin Zeus SHAZAM...Odin if you wanna include the wholeverse...beings who would wipe out all of bleach aizen included literally by waving their hands




T-Pein said:


> Pein can control the weather,



that does not mean he can control weather you biased idiot...it means he can make chakra powered special spy rain...

big whoop



T-Pein said:


> He can make rain and stop it at will



i wasn't aware statements not backed up by feats where canon..I wasn;t aware you could invent powers



T-Pein said:


> He can wet luffy
> if he gets half wet he cant fight anymore



is this before or after luffy speed blitzes his faces off?



T-Pein said:


> While he is immobilized pein will use Genjutsu



when did he use genjutsu in the manga


T-Pein said:


> And pein is faster than luffy.



this is complete and utter non sense..your full of shit..here provide proof to back this up


T-Pein said:


> He also has rinnegan which allows him to see and dodge any attack.



no the rinnegan allows for baykuyagan style 350 vision with none of its flaws

and the ability to use virtually any elemental technique..gravity and soul based techs that no other shinobi can use outside of the reaper death seal

c'mon now if your gonna masturbate pein to the point where your gonna claim something so retarded as pein beating superman muchless luffy you can at least get your shit sreight

such a weak fanboy


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

pein wins


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 6, 2010)

OMG PEIN WINS! HE CANNOT LOSE EVA! EVEN IF HE IS OUTCLASSED IN EVERY WAY IMAGINABLE, HE WILL ALWAYS WIN, BECAUSE HES THA PEIN!.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 6, 2010)

Superrazien said:


> OMG PEIN WINS! HE CANNOT LOSE EVA! EVEN IF HE IS OUTCLASSED IN EVERY WAY IMAGINABLE, HE WILL ALWAYS WIN, BECAUSE HES THA PEIN!.


not pein wins for 2 reasons 
1) has a calc. for speed luffy don't
2)he is a top tier, luffy is just a mid tier


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> not pein wins for 2 reasons
> 1) has a calc. for speed luffy don't
> 2)he is a top tier, luffy is just a mid tier


Dude the OP put him face to face with Luffy. Luffy punches the shit out of him. He didn't say how far apart Nagato is so I assume he's on the battle field too. Luffy punches him and that take cares of all the bodies.


----------



## Dante10 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well I'm taking Luffy.


> not pein wins for 2 reasons
> 1) has a calc. for speed luffy don't
> 2)he is a top tier, luffy is just a mid tier
> __________________



Once again I'm impressed.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 6, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> not *pein wins* for 2 reasons
> 1) has a calc. for speed luffy don't
> 2)he is a top tier, luffy is just a mid tier



Not with luffy in his face he's not.


----------



## jazz189 (Mar 6, 2010)

Luffy if only mid-tier in his own verse

Pein is only top tier in his own verse

One Piece verse>>>>>>>>> Narutoverse


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 6, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> not pein wins for 2 reasons
> 1) has a calc. for speed luffy don't


by unknown? by jplaya? by niku or by some other troll?



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> 2)he is a top tier, luffy is just a mid tier



being a top tier in one universe is irrelevent titles are not evidence

unless your willing to say pein would be top tier in marvel too or dc


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> you lied talked out of your ass twisted evidence...and ignored characters like Magneto who could solo the entire bleach and narutoverse combined
> 
> exodus who could literally lift las noches up and throw it on aizens head...hulk Gladiator..Thor
> 
> fucking skyfathers like merlin Zeus SHAZAM...Odin if you wanna include the wholeverse...beings who would wipe out all of bleach aizen included literally by waving their hands



You forgot The Living Tribunal or The One Above All doing whatever the heck they want to him.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 6, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> You forgot The Living Tribunal or The One Above All doing whatever the heck they want to him.


According to the OP Pain is a God too.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> According to the OP Pain is a God too.



He said Pein could beat anyone.  No matter what, he can't beat TOAA.  If he was God, he could only stalemate him.  Besides, Pein isn't Squirrel Girl.


----------



## C. Hook (Mar 6, 2010)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> not pein wins for 2 reasons
> 1) has a calc. for speed luffy don't
> 2)he is a top tier, luffy is just a mid tier



I think this is the first time I've ever seen Blackfeather Dragon make a joke.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 6, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> He said Pein could beat anyone.  No matter what, he can't beat TOAA.  If he was God, he could only stalemate him.  Besides, Pein isn't Squirrel Girl.



Who said there isn't a level beyond omnipotent


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

RandomLurker said:


> Who said there isn't a level beyond omnipotent



Considering that omnipotent means you can do anything and everything you want, i doubt there could be anyone above an omnipotent.  Besides Squirel Girl, of course.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 6, 2010)

RandomLurker said:


> Who said there isn't a level beyond omnipotent



Kubo already has dibs on it.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 6, 2010)

aren't 4th wall breakers stronger than omnipotents?


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

The OBD Wiki said:


> Facts about Omnipotents
> 
> •They cannot have their powers stolen.
> •Omnipotents cannot fail at doing anything because if they do fail at doing something they're not Omnipotent.
> •Omnipotents cannot lose to anyone.



Let the facts speak for themselves.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 6, 2010)

The level of ignorance displayed by t-pein both in this thread and in the marvel dc one was shocking

this guys either a dupe fucking with us..or the bleach version of phenom or yupi...good god what a troll

seriously..no concept of scale or feats...speed power or anything


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> aren't 4th wall breakers stronger than omnipotents?



Uh how would that work?

Nothing is stronger than an omnipotent. That's kind of the definition of an omnipotent.

Also this is a retarded thread.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 6, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Uh how would that work?
> 
> Nothing is stronger than an omnipotent. That's kind of the definition of an omnipotent.
> 
> Also this is a retarded thread.



A fictional omnipotent is still just fiction. 4th wall breakers come out of the fiction


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 6, 2010)

RandomLurker said:


> A fictional omnipotent is still just fiction. 4th wall breakers come out of the fiction



If an omnipotent wanted, it could become a 4th wall breaker.


----------



## Abigail (Mar 6, 2010)

I like how the OP put Luffy from One Piece in the title.

You know, in case we didn't know who he was.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I like how the OP put Luffy from One Piece in the title.
> 
> You know, in case we didn't know who he was.


[sarcasm]
What? How can you compare a no-one like Luffy to a true God like Pein?
[/sarcasm]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 6, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Uh how would that work?
> 
> Nothing is stronger than an omnipotent. That's kind of the definition of an omnipotent.
> 
> Also this is a retarded thread.



this reminds me of "is popeye stronger then one above all because he broke into our reality to steel some spinach so he could rebuild his universe after he destroyed it one time"

and WTf he did that? responses aside...

I think the consensus was the one above all was still stronger


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I like how the OP put Luffy from One Piece in the title.
> 
> You know, in case we didn't know who he was.



Well he is from a rather obscure manga after all .


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Mar 7, 2010)

One Piece? This is a manga about swimwear perhaps? As in one-piece bathing suit?


----------



## Random Nobody (Mar 7, 2010)

Abigail said:


> I like how the OP put Luffy from One Piece in the title.
> 
> You know, in case we didn't know who he was.



I was quite baffled for awhile.


----------



## Dante10 (Mar 7, 2010)

How clever.


----------



## hammer (Mar 7, 2010)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> The level of ignorance displayed by t-pein both in this thread and in the marvel dc one was shocking
> 
> this guys either a dupe fucking with us..or the bleach version of phenom or yupi...good god what a troll
> 
> seriously..no concept of scale or feats...speed power or anything



hes from the lounge hes no dupe


----------



## Xion (Mar 7, 2010)

Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 7, 2010)

Not when his other body's are active and Luffy is face-to-face with him. 


EDIT: zomg guize the OP's rep is unsealed!


----------



## Random Nobody (Mar 7, 2010)

Xion said:


> Chibaku Tensei.



Because taking out all of his other bodies well he's face to face with Luffy would be a really good idea.


----------



## swindleroz (Mar 7, 2010)

T-PEIN IS A GLORIOUS BEACON OF LIGHT!


seriously, 10 fucking pages?


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 7, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> Not when his other body's are active and Luffy is face-to-face with him.
> 
> 
> EDIT: zomg guize the OP's rep is unsealed!



YEAH!

Oh shi-

I accidentally repped him in my haste. 

Someone drop him some red ffs.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 7, 2010)

swindleroz said:


> T-PEIN IS A GLORIOUS BEACON OF LIGHT!
> 
> 
> seriously, 10 fucking pages?


His rep was sealed so no one could neg him. Now it's not


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 7, 2010)

hammer said:


> hes from the lounge hes no dupe



bad forum breeds bad posters


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 7, 2010)

Random Nobody said:


> Because taking out all of his other bodies well he's face to face with Luffy would be a really good idea.



Thats Chou Shinra Tensei. 

If you're going to ridicule someone at least do it right.


----------



## Sazabi24 (Mar 7, 2010)

Pein uses CT at 20 paces. All of the Peins die, Luffy laughs it off with his rubber body.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 7, 2010)

How is this thread still open?


----------



## Stilzkin (Mar 7, 2010)

Watchman said:


> How is this thread still open?



Pein's godly powers


----------



## pikachuwei (Mar 7, 2010)

Sazabi24 said:


> Pein uses CT at 20 paces. All of the Peins die, Luffy laughs it off with his rubber body.



not really

CT should put luffy down easily

but anyways, time for negstorm


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 7, 2010)

You guys need to stop being fanboys an accept that Pein has this battle hands down
Pain has 6 bodies Luffy has one, 
so Pain is six times stronger then luffy how can he lose???
If Pein Loses one of his bodies he can just revive it 
CAn luffy come back from the death?
NO!

Are you people joking, ?
Pein can move at  supersonic  speed,
Luffy is just a human that can move maybe fast only when he stretches.
Deva Pain keeped with six tailed Naruto who is much faster than Killer Bee with tree tails.

Also luffy  has 6 targets
they are not just any low level character they are Pein
They are God,
Pein will win this one with numbers,
Pein can take a 100+ punch and still be fine.
Are you people joking, aren't you?
Deva Pain keeped with six tailed Naruto who is faster than Killer Bee with tree tails
Pain's reaction times are way fast and he has a field of shared vision which allows him to see through his movements whenever he makes them.
So speed isn't a issue due to the shared vision and the little speed difference.
Sage Mode Jiraiya barely got an opening against him due to that and he's much more experienced and smart than Luffy is
Or causing explosions larger than battleships
.
Banshō Ten'in was also able to stop Sage mode naruto mid charge and stun him long enough for Hungry Ghost to grab him, its pretty safe to say Luffy is not way over sage mode Naruto in most stats, so i doubt He will recover from the stun faster than Naruto did.

Also Pein Can win this with Hell Hound




Then the other Peins Go at it while he fights Summons
And Pein Is the most powerfull Ninja, he is a Ninja god
He can 100% Single Punch Luffy too.
The Rinnegan allows Pein to use all types of elemental chakra and allowed Nagato to master every technique Jiraiya taught him. 
So he has countless of jutsu, he can easily crate a water style jutsu and pwn luffy,
It also enhances his vision of chakra


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> You guys need to stop being fanboys an accept that Pein has this battle hands down
> Pain has 6 bodies Luffy has one,
> so Pain is six times stronger then luffy how can he lose???
> If Pein Loses one of his bodies he can just revive it
> ...



Answers in Bold.


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> You guys need to stop being fanboys an accept that Pein has this battle hands down
> Pain has 6 bodies Luffy has one,
> so Pain is six times stronger then luffy how can he lose???
> If Pein Loses one of his bodies he can just revive it
> ...



If you saw my name in the wiki, I'm ANTI OP wanking, meaning I do not support OP wank.(obviously) Yet, I'm supporting OP on this, why is that?
Cause Luffy outclasses Pain in hand to hand. If they start face to face Luffy probably just bites him in the neck. Even at a distance, Pain doesn't have anything to take out Luffy, the hax skills he has requires him to touch Luffy, Luffy will Jet Rifle any Pain to the face that tries to come close.


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm surprised that Unknown hasn't responded to this thread yet. Tag team trolling


----------



## Dynamic (Mar 7, 2010)

Gaidou said:


> I'm surprised that Unknown hasn't responded to this thread yet. Tag team trolling



When T-Pein and unknown band together, the fail will become so strong that the world will collapse into chaos and Tim Burton will become overlord


----------



## Elite Ace (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> You guys need to stop being fanboys an accept that Pein has this battle hands down


Us... fanboys ?
There might not exist a witty image on the internets that can explain this shit



> Pain has 6 bodies Luffy has one
> so Pain is six times stronger then luffy how can he lose???


You vs 100 ants
You lose because ants are 100 times stronger than you.



> If Pein Loses one of his bodies he can just revive it


No he can't. Prove me he can... you can't
Pain can never do it.


> CAn luffy come back from the death?
> NO!


Actually he can... I would post scans if they weren't illegal here.



> Are you people joking, ?





> Pein can move at  supersonic  speed


lolololol no
Pain is slower than Konohamaru who is slower than a cat which is slower than Moegi which is slower than which is slower than the snot nose kid. Your point is invalid.



> Luffy is just a human that can move maybe fast only when he stretches.
> Deva Pain keeped with six tailed Naruto who is much faster than Killer Bee with *tree* tails.


btut luufiy iiz srtontg becuese he cam stertch vrey far, he srtongers thams arlong who isz srtongerts thena kismae and kismants iz stroneges than Kller biiee. HAHHA so luffuy >>>> Paeian.
 (I am playing your game now)


> Also luffy  has 6 targets


Luffy beat 1000 soldier at Enies Lobby. And all of them were elite who have been trainning for years which mean they are very strong and very fast and like really strong and sometimes very stronger and bestest and Luffy still beated thems easily and that is betters than what Pains do.
 


> They are God,


SBS 64, Oda Said "Luffy's power is uncompareables to  mere huams he is KAMI, as in god.



> Pein will win this one with numbers,
> Pein can take a 100+ punch and still be fine.


Luffy wins this with longer limbs and he can tank planet shattering blowss

Here:


> That is unknown. We know that Asgard Moria is the strongest thing we've seen from Moria. Being stronger when fresh is speculation.





Teach said:


> He split the island and cracked the ship. It's not hard to comprehend this.
> No, it isn't speculation it's called COMMON SENSE. If you are fresh in battle you are gonna hit harder and faster.





Genyosai said:


> How MUCH harder is the un-answerable question hanging in the air though.





Teach said:


> *Planet buster* probably if he's really pumped up.





Genyosai said:


> Unfortunately, either my sarcasm detector is broken, or I've seen too many horrors in the bowels of fanboyism.
> 
> I literally can't tell if you're being serious or not.





Genyosai said:


> Just so we're clear here. You think it's "probable" that Moria can... _*planet bust*_.





> Pain's reaction times are way fast and he has a field of shared vision which allows him to see through his movements whenever he makes them.
> So speed isn't a issue due to the shared vision and the little speed difference.
> Sage Mode Jiraiya barely got an opening against him due to that and he's much more experienced and smart than Luffy is
> Link removed
> .



Nice photo shop skills but thats just doesn't cut it.



> Banshō Ten'in was also able to stop Sage mode naruto mid charge and stun him long enough for Hungry Ghost to grab him, its pretty safe to say Luffy is not way over sage mode Naruto in most stats, so i doubt He will recover from the stun faster than Naruto did.


 Bashon Tenin only works against humans, scans of it working against DF user....
you got none
lololololol Epic phail



> Also Pein Can win this with Hell Hound


luffye kepsyt up withs moria and  migshte be as stronrg as moria a that nmeans he has planetr shoattering blows - hell hound loses.

this is fan fiction, pain never had anything like it



> Then the other Peins Go at it while he fights Summons
> And Pein Is the most powerfull Ninja, he is a Ninja god
> He can 100% Single Punch Luffy too.





> The Rinnegan allows Pein to use all types of elemental chakra and allowed Nagato to master every technique Jiraiya taught him.
> So he has countless of jutsu, he can easily crate a water style jutsu and pwn luffy,
> It also enhances his vision of chakra


 Luffy is so fast he can see the selas and becauase he also should have chakra he can copy the subaza suiton jutsu and use it against pain. i mean he is a pirate who sails across seas which means he has suiton element. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Note - I was misspelling and making false claims in this post on purpose. Just playing at the OP's own game. I was not serious._


----------



## Superrazien (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> You guys need to stop being fanboys an accept that Pein has this battle hands down
> Pain has 6 bodies Luffy has one,
> so Pain is six times stronger then luffy how can he lose???
> If Pein Loses one of his bodies he can just revive it
> ...



You need to know Luffy wins hands down.

 Luffy is rubber and can stretch for far over 6 bodies. 6 Bodies=LOLZ to Luffy.
 So Luffy is far stronger than Pein. How can Luffy lose?
 If Luffy loses parts of his bodies he can just stretch a new one!
 Can Pein come back from the dead, more than Luffy???

Are you joking???
Luffy can move at the speed of light
Pein is just a Ninja that can move maybe fast only when he runs.
Luffy is faster than Zoro. Zoro dodged Kumas speed of light attacks.

Also Pein has to fight a rubberman.
he is not a low level rubberman, he is Luffy.
He defeated God
Luffy will win this one with rubberman power
Luffy can take 1,000,000,000+ punch and be fine
You are joking aren't you?
Luffy is faster than Zoro. Zoro dodged Kumas speed of light attacks.
Luffy's reaction times are way fast and he has rubber powers which allows his to stretch and create a distance advantage.So speed isn't a issue due to the rubber power and the huge speed difference.
Rob Lucci couldn't even beat him due to that and he's much more experienced and smart than Jiraya is.

Afro Luffy was also able to stop Foxy mid devil fruit use and hurt him long enough for him to win, its pretty safe to say Pein is not way over reality warping Foxy  most stats, so i doubt He will recover from the stun faster than Luffy did.

Also Luffy can win this with Haki

Then the other Strawhats Go at it while they fights wins
And Luffy Is the most powerfull Pirate, he beat God
He can 100% Single Punch Pein too.
The Rubber powers allows Luffy to use all types of stretchy attacks and allowed Luffy to master every technique Garp taught him. 
So he has countless of punches, he can easily crate a Ninja style punch and pwn Pein,
It also enhances his sexual performance.


----------



## Random Nobody (Mar 7, 2010)

waka0793 said:


> Thats Chou Shinra Tensei.
> 
> If you're going to ridicule someone at least do it right.



Oh I'm well aware it was Chou Shinra Tensei that he had to take out the other bodies to do, but Chibaku Tensei is an even more powerful gravity attack so it'd make sense that it'd take his bodies out too (it just didn't during the fight because they where already dead).



T-Pein said:


> You guys need to stop being fanboys an accept that Pein has this battle hands down
> Pain has 6 bodies Luffy has one,
> so Pain is six times stronger then luffy how can he lose???



You do realize Luffy has beaten up hundreds of people at a time right?



> If Pein Loses one of his bodies he can just revive it
> CAn luffy come back from the death?
> NO!



Unless the body he loses is the one that brings them back of course.



> Are you people joking, ?
> Pein can move at  supersonic  speed,
> Luffy is just a human that can move maybe fast only when he stretches.



Yeah because it's not like One Piece characters have shown off superhuman speed or anything.



> Deva Pain keeped with six tailed Naruto who is much faster than Killer Bee with tree tails.



Prove it.



> Also luffy  has 6 targets
> they are not just any low level character they are Pein
> They are God,
> Pein will win this one with numbers,



Oh God no!  Not six people!  It's not like Luffy has a shit load of AoE attacks or anything.



> Pein can take a 100+ punch and still be fine.
> Are you people joking, aren't you?



Pein's bodies couldn't tank Rasengans and you expect us to believe their taking punches from the guy that can punch people through solid bedrock?



> Pain's reaction times are way fast and he has a field of shared vision which allows him to see through his movements whenever he makes them.
> So speed isn't a issue due to the shared vision and the little speed difference.



Wait what?  Now your saying there's only a small speed difference between them?  If your going to be a moron can you at least be a consistent one?



> Sage Mode Jiraiya barely got an opening against him due to that and he's much more experienced and smart than Luffy is
> Link removed
> .
> Banshō Ten'in was also able to stop Sage mode naruto mid charge and stun him long enough for Hungry Ghost to grab him, its pretty safe to say Luffy is not way over sage mode Naruto in most stats, so i doubt He will recover from the stun faster than Naruto did.



Wait wait wait, you *want* Pein to drag Luffy into close range with him?

I was under the impression you wanted Pein to win this, but it seems I might be mistaken.



> Also Pein Can win this with Hell Hound



Wow good thing Luffy's not used to knocking out giant monsters or anything.



> Then the other Peins Go at it while he fights Summons
> And Pein Is the most powerfull Ninja, he is a Ninja god
> He can 100% Single Punch Luffy too.



..........You think Pein is going to win by punching him.  You are a fucking moron.



> The Rinnegan allows Pein to use all types of elemental chakra and allowed Nagato to master every technique Jiraiya taught him.
> So he has countless of jutsu, he can easily crate a water style jutsu and pwn luffy,
> It also enhances his vision of chakra



Yeah he mastered all the elements so much that he never used them.  And I love how you keep suggesting Pein is going to submerge Luffy in water when you didn't give him knowledge on Luffy so he wouldn't know to do that.


----------



## eHav (Mar 7, 2010)

its about time that T-Pein's rep was below the green. seriously im surprised he wasnt red yet when he went trolling in the blender


----------



## swindleroz (Mar 7, 2010)

RikodouGai said:


> His rep was sealed so no one could neg him. Now it's not


 Oh lol a neg-STORM is coming! Did Pein already foresaw this? He controls weather


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein, still hiding behind your rep to claim your a respectable pster?


----------



## Hodo Astartes (Mar 7, 2010)

I did not raugh therefore you ruse.

+ Add to the negpile


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> You guys need to stop being fanboys an accept that Pein has this battle hands down
> Pain has 6 bodies Luffy has one,



are you such a coward you can't answer me or the other posters directly? are you so utterly unable to debate beyond your own raging biased that you can't bring yourself to even try and refute us directly?



T-Pein said:


> so Pain is six times stronger then luffy how can he lose???



so that's a yes your guilty of lying...and distorting evidence then? six meat bags vs a super strong rubber man means nothing




T-Pein said:


> If Pein Loses one of his bodies he can just revive it



if pein looses one of his bodies chances are all the others will be dead too...and nagatos head is about to be taken off by luffy

yes the speed gap is that great..no you have not proven other wise




T-Pein said:


> CAn luffy come back from the death?
> NO!



can you do anything other then throw out useless one liners?



T-Pein said:


> Are you people joking, ?



are you seriously asking us this given your rampant bias in this thread? seriously?


T-Pein said:


> Pein can move at  supersonic  speed,



and luffy's a few times faster and possibly well into hypersonic territory 


T-Pein said:


> Luffy is just a human that can move maybe fast only when he stretches.



so that's a yes..your confessing to having no idea what your talking about then?



T-Pein said:


> Deva Pain keeped with six tailed Naruto who is much faster than Killer Bee with tree tails.



we're making up canon events now


T-Pein said:


> Also luffy  has 6 targets



which he can neutralize by literally out stretchung his arms and spinning like a top...yes he can kill them all that easily 




T-Pein said:


> they are not just any low level character they are Pein
> They are God,



pein vs Magneto who wins?

god titles mean fucking nothing...when the other character is more powerful



T-Pein said:


> Pein will win this one with numbers,



so that's a yes your talking out of your rear end and not offering evidence?



T-Pein said:


> Pein can take a 100+ punch and still be fine.



you can show him soaking something comparable to luffy's strength?




T-Pein said:


> Are you people joking, aren't you?
> Deva Pain keeped with six tailed Naruto who is faster than Killer Bee with tree tails



so this is where you have totally run out of things to say where your ability to make a functioning post beyond raging bias withers and dies and fails correct? because your repeating yourself 



T-Pein said:


> Pain's reaction times are way fast and he has a field of shared vision which allows him to see through his movements whenever he makes them.



no he has complete security surveillance to prevent himself from being back stabbed it does not accord precognition 



T-Pein said:


> So speed isn't a issue due to the shared vision and the little speed difference.



why are you making stuff up again


T-Pein said:


> Sage Mode Jiraiya barely got an opening against him due to that and he's much more experienced and smart than Luffy is



this is not relevant in any capacity 



T-Pein said:


> Banshō Ten'in was also able to stop Sage mode naruto mid charge and stun him long enough for Hungry Ghost to grab him, its pretty safe to say Luffy is not way over sage mode Naruto in most stats, so i doubt He will recover from the stun faster than Naruto did.



so that's you talking out your but again...sm naruto would last a minute against luffy



T-Pein said:


> Also Pein Can win this with Hell Hound



why are you using a databook 


T-Pein said:


> Then the other Peins Go at it while he fights Summons
> And Pein Is the most powerfull Ninja, he is a Ninja god
> He can 100% Single Punch Luffy too.



your opinions mean nothing..back it up with fact 


T-Pein said:


> The Rinnegan allows Pein to use all types of elemental chakra and allowed Nagato to master every technique Jiraiya taught him.



really? i thought it gave him sharingan abd byakuyagan abilities like you said in one of your earlier posts...until I corrected you

now your copying what I said..which is the correct thing..and I find it hilarious you really don't know anything



T-Pein said:


> So he has countless of jutsu, he can easily crate a water style jutsu and pwn luffy,



we don't know how much of a justsu arsenal he has beyond what he showed or if he could flood the area with water


T-Pein said:


> It also enhances his vision of chakra



which wont fucking help him although it's amusing how you've stopped claiming he can control the weather


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 7, 2010)

IWD why are you still replying to the troll?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 7, 2010)

Kenshiro said:


> IWD why are you still replying to the troll?



because if this one is not at least made weary of posting...he's gonna do this in every thread with aizen and pein and become the boards second phenom..


----------



## Magnificent (Mar 7, 2010)

After seeing how he replied that no one in fiction is able to stand up to Aizen or Pain, I highly recommend the idea of trolling him back with his own mentality and not taking him seriously


----------



## OutlawJohn (Mar 7, 2010)

This isn't a facepalm moment. Just punch yourself in the face.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 7, 2010)

at least he's in the red now. thank god for neg re-assurance


----------



## Platinum (Mar 7, 2010)

This thread is still ongoing?

What's to argue, it's obvious to anyone that Luffy takes this.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> This thread is still ongoing?
> 
> What's to argue, it's obvious to anyone that Luffy takes this.



Except to the OP.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 7, 2010)

Platinum said:


> This thread is still ongoing?
> 
> What's to argue, it's obvious to anyone that Luffy takes this.



peins gravity nuke could take luffy possibly kill him if not at least KO him

but peins too god damn slow...to get it off and it takes too much out of him.. plus he looses his bodies meaning luffy's just been given a big fat target

funny aint it sensei..the guys one..asset and possible means to victory..is a guaranteed death sentence for him



OutlawJohn said:


> This isn't a facepalm moment. Just punch yourself in the face.



you mean like this?


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 7, 2010)

Its open for negging, just neg and move on, do not post, do not ask questions.


----------



## Elite Ace (Mar 7, 2010)

And he is going red pretty fast


----------



## Teach (Mar 7, 2010)

And OP thought he wasn't going to get negged because of his "immunity".


----------



## Dynamic (Mar 7, 2010)

Negging is serious business.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

This guy has gotta be one of the biggest trolls this year. He isn't even funny! This is just really, really sad.

Post scans and solid proof or GTFO of my OBD and make way for the real debaters.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 7, 2010)

Let's see what he thinks about Pein and Aizen vs. this guy:


or this guy:


or this guy:


I want to see how dumb he truly is.
After all, "Pein and Aizen are unbeatable."
If anyone else thinks of an opponent who would rape Aizen and Pein, feel free to add him or her.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

Pein cannot defeat Kami.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Pein cannot defeat Kami.



Who is Kami?


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

He claims he is a god, therefore he is.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> He claims he is a god, therefore he is.



I thought you meant Kami Tenchi.
Still, Pein can't beat either of them.


----------



## Watchman (Mar 7, 2010)

Pein vs. Aizen. Who wins, T-Pein?


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 7, 2010)

Watchman said:


> Pein vs. Aizen. Who wins, T-Pein?



Going by T-Pein's fandom, Pein should win since he said in the Aizen vs DC and Marvel thread that Aizen is the only one who can fight Pein one on one. He didn't say Aizen could beat Pein


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

Nameks are Gods because Kami is. This is canon.  
And Kami is weak compared to other Nameks. Also gods.
I went easy on the human. Kami wins.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 7, 2010)

RandomLurker said:


> Going by T-Pein's fandom, Pein should win since he said in the Aizen vs DC and Marvel thread that Aizen is the only one who can fight Pein one on one. He didn't say Aizen could beat Pein



I can't wait to question him face-to-face about Pein and Aizen vs. The One Above All.


----------



## macragge101 (Mar 7, 2010)

Aizen would lose to wolverine, Silver surfer, Hulk, xavidr, supes, thor, odin, gladiator, dr.doom, etc. Pretty much any high mid tier would do the trick


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

I kinda doubt he is gonna come back to this thread. We pretty much disproved him on every page.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I kinda doubt he is gonna come back to this thread. We pretty much disproved him on every page.



Don't underestimate trolls/retards.


----------



## RandomLurker (Mar 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I kinda doubt he is gonna come back to this thread. We pretty much disproved him on every page.



His little fanfic-Pein's godhood got debunked, he ran home to cry


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

Very possibly. I wonder if they actually believe the shit they say, or if they are just trolling hard?


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> All 6 paths of pein And the Sick Nagato in his chair vs luffy from one piece
> Everything goes
> Location Los Angeles
> Face to Face
> ...


 
quit the crack already


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, he's pretty but hurt right now probably.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow this thread is the best thread I read in a long time since it's so funny. Lawl at not posting scans since their legal. This thread has been done before many times before, and it been debated that Luffy would win since he can use Gears 2 then bitlz him.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 7, 2010)

You guys are just a bunch of team stackers
I allready told you guys countless of ways why Pein wins
Luffy can only punch and moves a little faster than Pein at times,
All Pein has to do is stop that speed with one of his jutsus
He can control gravity so he paralyzes luffy and then they all stab him 
Pein wins


Or pein can summon hellhound with conjunction to chameleon,
Hellhound cant be beat, 
He is too strong 
even Jiraya who is a legendary sannin failed to defeat him 
and he was in sage mode!
LUFFY HAS NO CHANCE against hellhound,
Pein wins

and Pein can just use Amaterasu
Link removed
Luffy cant escape it
Its fire from hell he will get burned to a crisp
It has many feats 
Some of them include burning bijuu hachibi, burning through Jiraiya toad stomach, and nearly disintegrating sasuke.
Pein wins

Pein has six bodies and they can be revived
no way Luffy can take them all out
He has killed a few footsoldiers....
Big deal Pein could do the same 
Footsoldiers are nothing compared to the Power of pein/god
Pein wins


----------



## landondonnovan (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> He can wet luffy
> if he gets half wet he cant fight anymore
> 
> While he is immobilized pein will use Genjutsu
> ...



wdf hahahhahahaha First it must be SEAWATER....Pain isnt faster than Luffy hahahahah


----------



## neodragzero (Mar 7, 2010)

I see that T-Pein concedes with his playful argument adnaseum.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> You guys are just a bunch of team stackers
> I allready told you guys countless of ways why Pein wins
> Luffy can only punch and moves a little faster than Pein at times,
> All Pein has to do is stop that speed with one of his jutsus
> ...



Pein is supersonic at best.
Luffy is hypersonic in G2.
Speedblitz for the win.


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

Post a scan of Pein using Sharingan or Byakugan. NOW.

And I don't wanna see any of that, "Rinnegan means he can use any technique" bullshit. Scans, or your claim is bullshit.

If it didn't happen onscreen, then Pein can't do it.


----------



## landondonnovan (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> You guys are just a bunch of team stackers
> I allready told you guys countless of ways why Pein wins
> Luffy can only punch and moves a little faster than Pein at times,
> All Pein has to do is stop that speed with one of his jutsus
> ...



Jiraya isnt stronger than luffy....

Nagato doesnt have infinite chakra......thats why he is dead now...

PAIN CANT USE AMATERASU...

a stab wont stop luffy...haha you are so funny


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

Actually, no, no he is not funny. Not at all. If your gonna troll, you had better do a good job of it.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 7, 2010)

LOL I like how he says Pain can use Ametarasu but posts a scan of Itachi using it. Oh and what happened to the "Scans are illegal hurr durr" stuff. 

BTW T-Pein did you notice that you're the only on defending Pain in this fight? Even usual Naruto supporters are saying Luffy wins. Just stfu and gtfo.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> Post a scan of Pein using Sharingan or Byakugan. NOW.
> 
> And I don't wanna see any of that, "Rinnegan means he can use any technique" bullshit. Scans, or your claim is bullshit.
> 
> If it didn't happen onscreen, then Pein can't do it.



It is a given that he can


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

I accept your concession. You didn't post a scan and prove it, so he cannot do it. Go troll somewhere else, no one here likes you, respects you, and we all wanna hit you in the face with a rice ball.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> It is a given that he can


You're an idiot.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Mar 7, 2010)

I'M ON A BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAT


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 7, 2010)

Why attack me?
because I win thats why
Now neg me because I proved that Pein wins and you cant do anything else about it
Is this how things work around here?
You get pwn by my Pein knowledge and then you talk smack and neg me?
pff

I should repost you guys for unfair negging me,


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Why attack me?
> because I win thats why
> Now neg me because I proved that Pein wins and you cant do anything else about it
> Is this how things work around here?
> ...


You should leave. We don't want idiots.


----------



## Archreaper93 (Mar 7, 2010)

He thinks Pein can defeat The One Above All.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 7, 2010)

> and Pein can just use Amaterasu
> Link removed



... .... man........no.........


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 7, 2010)

So can anyone tell me what's stopping Luffy from Gigant Rifle'ing Pein's heads off?


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein you know that your fan boy character cannot win. 

And the mods know it too. If they see this shit, who do you think will get in trouble?


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 7, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> He thinks Pein can defeat The One Above All.



That means then Aizen>Pain>TOAA. This is the best troll thread in a long time if you ask me .


----------



## Random Nobody (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Why attack me?
> because I win thats why
> Now neg me because I proved that Pein wins and you cant do anything else about it
> Is this how things work around here?
> ...



You see how things work around here (since you asked) is that people make claims, post evidence to support said claim, and actually respond to people's counterpoints.

All you do is make claims with no supporting evidence and bitch.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 7, 2010)

jedijohn said:


> He thinks Pein can defeat The One Above All.


----------



## landondonnovan (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> You get pwn by my Pein knowledge



LMAO...this guy is really being serious


----------



## Level7N00b (Mar 7, 2010)

He sure has a lot of red reps. Think he's compensating for something?


----------



## landondonnovan (Mar 7, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> So can anyone tell me what's stopping Luffy from Gigant Rifle'ing Pein's heads off?



Remember Pain got Sharingan he can predict luffy moves


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 7, 2010)

Predicting your opponent's moves means jack shit when said opponent can put his fist in your face faster than you can say 'RAPE'.


----------



## landondonnovan (Mar 7, 2010)

But...but....Pain is a god he cant be beaten...


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok Pein vs Ruby Eye Shabranigdu  The laster its a god also, pretty sure old shabby wouldd enjoy his pain.


----------



## landondonnovan (Mar 7, 2010)

remember this is T-Pain Pain? hahahah just aizen can match him


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 7, 2010)

Shabby tentacle-rapes the living shit outta Pein, six bodies or not.


----------



## Xelloss (Mar 7, 2010)

Lina Inverse said:


> Shabby tentacle-rapes the living shit outta Pein, six bodies or not.



But shabby would just give Pein a wolverine like regeneration...


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> You guys are just a bunch of team stackers



stop running from posters you fucking coward and answer us directly..with quotes 




T-Pein said:


> I allready told you guys countless of ways why Pein wins



you lied out of your ass inventing made up feats pein never did 



T-Pein said:


> Luffy can only punch and moves a little faster than Pein at times,



you never proved this




T-Pein said:


> All Pein has to do is stop that speed with one of his jutsus
> He can control gravity so he paralyzes luffy and then they all stab him
> Pein wins



his gravitic control has a wind up time..luffy kills him before that



T-Pein said:


> Or pein can summon hellhound with conjunction to chameleon,



which gets punched into the atmosphere




T-Pein said:


> Hellhound cant be beat, He is too strong



liar start fucking proving your claims..


T-Pein said:


> even Jiraya who is a legendary sannin failed to defeat him
> and he was in sage mode!



Jiraiya would get one punched by luffy




T-Pein said:


> LUFFY HAS NO CHANCE against hellhound,
> Pein wins



bullshit prove it



T-Pein said:


> and Pein can just use Amaterasu



you lying troll you coward who can't directly answer posters....now your making up even more shit

PEIN CAN'T USE THAT TECHNIQUE YOU JUST LIED AGAIN..



T-Pein said:


> Luffy cant escape it



does not matter..Pein can't cast this as it's an uchiha only technique 



T-Pein said:


> Its fire from hell he will get burned to a crisp
> It has many feats



making stuff up again?




T-Pein said:


> Some of them include burning bijuu hachibi, burning through Jiraiya toad stomach, and nearly disintegrating sasuke.
> Pein wins



pein can't use this technique..you troll



T-Pein said:


> Pein has six bodies and they can be revived



your making up stuff again



T-Pein said:


> no way Luffy can take them all out



we have proven with evidence...you imbecile that luffy in fact can

you have distorted evidence lied ran away from those who challenge you..lied smoar

ran to another section of the forum to cry about how mean we are to you....then make up more bogus feats for pein





T-Pein said:


> He has killed a few footsoldiers....



I didn't realize that a special intel unit made up of super humans...where foot soldiers

I didn;t realize one of the seven fucking warlords..one who is arguebly one of the strongest...is a fucking foot soldier

I didn't realize...a god damned fucking pacafista...and marine fucking Admirals...where..footsoldiers

you fucking..troll respectable member my ass...you lie make shit up and twist evidence...




T-Pein said:


> Big deal Pein could do the same



no he can't any one of the people Luffy's barely managed to win against or survive lately...would take pein out in one or two moves



T-Pein said:


> are nothing compared to the Power of pein/god
> Pein wins



so let me get this straight you feel Pein could face down and do not only better then luffy but succeed where he failed

to take down among other things

one of the seven warlords...Marine Admirals some of which where powerful enough t fucking fight golden lion shiki..in battle where gigantic fucking buster call ships where hurled around like base balls

and who managed to do injury..to fucking whitebeard

seriously? seriously?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 7, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> It is a given that he can



no you fucking troll he can't

you loose.you don't even know nything about pein you lying troll


----------



## landondonnovan (Mar 7, 2010)

Pein fanboy that doesnt know anything about pein Cool...


----------



## death1217 (Mar 7, 2010)

.........I know I'm late to the party but what the fuck just happened here?! edit:also wrong section


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

it's wanked Pein vs. Luffy *FROM ONE PIECE*

edit: not only has this thread gone on too long, its also in the wrong section


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 7, 2010)

death1217 said:


> .........I know I'm late to the party but what the fuck just happened here?!


Some troll thinks Pain can't be beat. You know, the usual fanboy tolls.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 8, 2010)

see



Pein is a god 
Whatever he thinks becomes reality 
He can turn into a log of wood


Then he rips luffys soul away
Just give up 
Pein wins


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't see anything.


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 8, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, i don't see shit.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 8, 2010)

Evidence that Pein is the strongest Ninja in the world
That he is god
That he can learn any jutsu 




See






Pein is no human he is a a god 
Whatever he thinks becomes reality 
He can turn into a log of wood


Then he comes behind luffys and rips his soul away
Just give up 
Pein wins


----------



## Abigail (Mar 8, 2010)

Why the hell is this thread still going on?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 8, 2010)

Pein is a god and Cell is perfect, that's why they're both dead.


----------



## death1217 (Mar 8, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


......Dude wtf are you smoking, and log of wood thing is substitution jutsu, not like it would help since he won't ever be reacting to luffy ......hell even arabasta luffy can defeat pein without much difficulty. Also luffy defeated enel who was god, by your logic pein can win against super high tiers like superman, galactus, silver surfer which is total bullshit.
Luffy has been calculated at at least 700+ tons which is 7 times stronger then naruto's best strength feat, also this was way back in skypeia arc.


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 8, 2010)

Because of T-Pein's constant trolling and other people find it hard to ignore him. :S


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 8, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> see



no I don't see shit your fucking pussy..how about you answer us directly instead of running




T-Pein said:


> Pein is a god



no he's not he's a shitty character from a shitty manga




T-Pein said:


> Whatever he thinks becomes reality
> He can turn into a log of wood



bullshit 



T-Pein said:


> Then he rips luffys soul away
> Just give up
> Pein wins



no he does not you  failure you weak ass fanboy who does not even know anything about his own favorite char


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 8, 2010)

I just posted the scans as evidence
even tough is against the law
Hopefully I dont get charged

Also


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Mar 8, 2010)

I wounder how long will the mods come and deleted this thread? I hope someone like Evil Moogel does not ruin all of the fun .


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 8, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I just posted the scans as evidence
> even tough is against the law
> Hopefully I dont get charged
> 
> Also



I hope you get thrown in jail. 

OMG he clapped his hand together, Luffy is gonna die!


----------



## Belly Ranks (Mar 8, 2010)

We might have a new OBD omnipotent.

T-Pein's Pain.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 8, 2010)

Pein knows everything jaraiya knows


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 8, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein knows everything jaraiya knows



Who the fuck cares?


----------



## death1217 (Mar 8, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> I just posted the scans as evidence
> even tough is against the law
> Hopefully I dont get charged
> 
> Also



if you don't want to post scans because its illegal you shouldn't even be reading naruto since thats illegal too


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 8, 2010)

Pein cannot be hurt by him even tough he is in saige mode
Read what he says about Pein



Also what happens to luffy after he thinks he killed a path of pein


----------



## death1217 (Mar 8, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein cannot be hurt by him even tough he is in saige mode
> Read what he says about Pein
> 
> 
> ...



so answer me this: why did naruto win......


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 8, 2010)

Pein does things that no human can comprehend


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 8, 2010)

death1217 said:


> so answer me this: why did naruto win......



Because of massive amout of PIS.



T-Pein said:


> Pein does things that no human can comprehend



So does Luffy.


----------



## death1217 (Mar 8, 2010)

T-Pein said:


> Pein does things that no human can comprehend



Look I will make sweet short and fucking simple: naruto beat pein with quite some difficulty, luffy analy rapes naruto  *without lube*
so Luffy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>naruto>pein did you get that cause I swear if you don't stop talking I'm gonna track you down fucking slaughter you and I'm sure rest of the obd shares the same sentiment


----------



## T-Pein™ (Mar 8, 2010)

So now that I posted evidence with illegal scans 
It is confirmed that Pein wins

/thread


----------



## RikodouGai (Mar 8, 2010)

No it's not.
Pain loses.

/thread


----------



## Kenshiro (Mar 8, 2010)

death1217 said:


> I swear if you don't stop talking I'm gonna track you down fucking slaughter you and I'm sure rest of the obd shares the same sentiment



Calm down dude.


----------



## Id (Mar 8, 2010)

Closes. T-Pein this is your first warning for trolling.


----------

